# Is the Australian national broadband network project too little too late?



## John_Findley (Jul 20, 2012)

It might be instructive to ask why the uptake of fixed broadband is low. Is it because Australians just do not want it? Is it because the costs in Australia are extortionate? Is it because the business case for broadband connection is not made or not obvious to Australians? Is it because all of the government hype for the system is around health and education use and that no discernable benefits come to most Australian from that usage? (The case for education users is extremely poor, no discernable improvement in education outcomes for its use; the case for health is baseless, the broadband system saves a hour or so in diagnostic procedures). 

Make no mistake, I could not carry on my business without a good internet connection, but the improved speeds promised by the fibre optic system will have almost zero effect on my business efficiency. 

John Findley


----------

